# Spiegel-Artikel: Interessanter Ansatz..



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2010)

Ein interessanter Artikel zum Thema Befischung der Meere/Überfischung ist auf Spiegel.de zu finden:
http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/natur/0,1518,733721,00.html

*Kampf auf Europas Meeren
Im Netz der Fisch-Feilscher*

Interessant vor allem auf Seite 2, wo darauf hingewiesen wird, wie schnell sich gerade Dorschbestände imn der Ostsee erholen können, wenn der Berufsfischerei die Grenzen aufgezeigt werden und sie endlich dazu gezwungen wird, die Regeln einzuhalten...


----------



## Jungpionier (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Spiegel-Artikel: Interessanter Ansatz..*



ivo schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass es gut wäre dem Umweltministerium die Verfügungsgewalt über die Fischerei zu übertragen. Dann wird Angeln spätestens nach dem nächsten Regierungswechsel sehr schwer werden.


Wird sich nicht viel nehmen, da die Personen und die Politik dieselbe bleiben.
Ob die Kameras so viel bringen. Die gehen dann halt zufällig kaputt, sind falsch eingestellt und kostet wieder ne Menge Kohle, dass auszuwerten.
Einzig effizientes Mittel wären wohl weite Netzmaschen vorschreiben und große Schongebiete. Und diese für alle Ostsee-Länder und nicht nur für die dummen Deutschen.
Was auf See passiert, kann man doch eh nicht kontrollieren.


----------



## Gemini (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Spiegel-Artikel: Interessanter Ansatz..*

Schwieriges Thema...

Wenn die Fischer eh schon derart subventioniert werden könnte man ja noch eine Schippe draufpacken und die Fangflotten bleiben ein paar Jahre im Hafen und die Besatzungen spielen solange Bingo. 

Leider gibt es da noch die Interessen der verarbeitenden Industrie und dahinter stehen Investoren wie z.b. bei Iglo/Birds Eye. Nicht zu vergessen die Verbraucher die Freitags ihr günstiges "Seelachsfilet" haben wollen.

Bevor die Politik so unbequeme Entscheidungen trifft hat ein Investor schnell mal ein paar Milliönchen locker gemacht um an den richtigen Stellen zu unterfüttern...


----------



## jörg81 (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Spiegel-Artikel: Interessanter Ansatz..*

ich denke nicht das sich da so schnell was ändert ! an den Gesetzen vielleicht schon aber nicht daran worauf es wirklich ankommt,die Fischbestände in der Ostsee!
Mag ja sein das die alles schön beschliessen und zu Papier bringen aber in den letzten Jahren kam doch nur Mist aus Brüssel.#q
Ausserdem machen Lobbyisten ihre Arbeit besser als die meisten Politiker.:v


----------



## mcrae (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Spiegel-Artikel: Interessanter Ansatz..*

Die Anrechnung jedes gefangenen Fisches auf die Fangquote ist eigentlich der einzig richtige Ansatz. Weil was bringen Schonmaße wenn die kleinen eh verenden und dann über Bord geworfen werden ohne das der Fischer hierüber Rechenschaft ablegen muss.


----------



## donlotis (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Spiegel-Artikel: Interessanter Ansatz..*

Die entscheidene Schraube ist wie fast immer der Verbraucher! Bestimmter Fisch muss teuerer werden, dann wird er auch weniger konsumiert. Die Dose Tunfisch á 12 Euro, da hätte ich kein Problem mit, da ich ihn seit Jahren nicht mehr verzehre... Pizzeria da Toni ohne Pizza Tonno im Angebot ist auch kein Beinbruch!

Versteht mich nicht falsch: Ich habe mir früher auf Rucksackreisen dosenweise Tun reingezogen, dann hat es irgendwann Klick gemacht.

Abgesehen davon, dass mir Plattfisch nicht sonderlich schmeckt, würde ich auch da nix mehr kaufen. Krasse Fischerei, Überfischung und Bodenzerstörung (und, wie ich jetzt lesen musste auch als 'Netzverstopfer'). Der Horror war immer Fischtag in der Uni-Mensa: Schollenfilet mit Remoulade, ca. 20.000 Portionen am Tag. Vom Geschmack will da gar nicht erst anfangen... |supergri

Habe aber nix gegen eine schöne Platte an meinem Haken!

Gruß donlotis


----------



## FehmarnAngler (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Spiegel-Artikel: Interessanter Ansatz..*



mcrae schrieb:


> Die Anrechnung jedes gefangenen Fisches auf die Fangquote ist eigentlich der einzig richtige Ansatz. Weil was bringen Schonmaße wenn die kleinen eh verenden und dann über Bord geworfen werden ohne das der Fischer hierüber Rechenschaft ablegen muss.


 

Absolut meine Meinung. #6
Allerdings ist hinzuzufügen das wenn die Netze mal so voll sind das die Quote voll ist, der Fang der "zu viel" ist auf die nächste Quote aufgerechnet wird. Allerdings mit einem Limit, das man maximal eine oder zwei Quoten übersteigen darf und sonst Fangsperre über begrenzte Zeit fällig ist.


----------

